# Browning BPS value



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I ran in to an old acquaintance yesterday that about 15 years ago worked at a sporting goods store and had made a heck of a deal on some Browning 12 gauge BPS's with adjustable chokes. He has 4 left that are still in the box and never have been used. How much are they worth?


----------

